

NYU's hacker club motto: just ship it. - nateberkopec
http://ship.techatnyu.org/

======
Vvick727
Tech@NYU is changing the technology culture in NYC and I predict its members
and alumni will be at the forefront of innovation in the coming years. Glad to
be a part of this vibrant culture.

------
aclements18
Tech@NYU has consistently done an excellent job with putting ideas into
action. I'm always impressed with the amount of work that comes out of that
group. Great job guys, keep it up.

